# Blew My Engine Belt



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

Coming home today, took a turn really hard and only to hear this grinding whipping sound. Thought it was the tires so pulled over and it still was going. Shut it down and looked at the main engine belt. There was a strand comming off the belt so i cut it off. The 1/2 mile drive home, it did the same thing completly shreading the belt. Anyone ever had this happen, and whats the best belt to buy, gaterback?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

One of the idler pullies or tentioner must be coming apart. Check all of them for bad bearings or broken edges. The belts don't just shread.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:agree Make shure all of your accessories spin freely. Don't be afraid to purchase a factory belt, they are fine.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Check your crank bolt. They are known to back out more with Maggie equipped cars. The bolt should be torqued to 240 lb. ft. When mine loosened up it only threw the air conditioner belt. I was able to spin the bolt out with my hand. Thank God the crank pulley didn't come off during my dyno runs.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

Do you think i should just take it to the dealer then?

But would this be covered under warranty.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

RipTheSix said:


> Do you think i should just take it to the dealer then?
> 
> But would this be covered under warranty.


Check the bolt first. If it is loose you would need to replace it even if you tightened it. The bolt is a TTY bolt and should only be tightened once. Or if it's loose and you don't want to touch it you can take a chance of driving it to the dealership, possibly shred another belt or worse have the crank pulley come off and do more damage. Good luck no matter what you decide to do.


----------



## Freebs (Sep 6, 2008)

This exact thing happened to me in my 02 Trans Am. I Came ripping around a corner and it just completely shredded and came off...I am assuming it was just the mileage on it 60,000kms (37,282miles). All I did was put a new one on and it’s lasted for 50,000kms so far... So it could just be from old age not necessarily broken pulleys


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

Well i figured i could just replace the belt, so i went to the dealer and just the belt alone was $ 145. But im still under warranty so im just taking it in monday.


----------



## Freebs (Sep 6, 2008)

RipTheSix said:


> Well i figured i could just replace the belt, so i went to the dealer and just the belt alone was $ 145. But im still under warranty so im just taking it in monday.


wow... they are ripping you off. I think I payed $80 and it took me and a 15mm wrench (I think that was the size) about 2min.
Now that was on a LS1 and I dont know if your running the LS1 or LS2 but I imagine the belt routing was pretty similar if not the same.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Make sure it's not that crank bolt, cause if it is and you take it to the dealer they will deny your warranty claim as the MOD caused the damage.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

RipTheSix said:


> $145





Freebs said:


> $80


Both of those prices are ridiculous. There is nothing special about the belt that warrants that much money. Get a Gatorback belt for less than $40 and be done with it. I've been running one for about 30,000 miles and my car is supercharged with a stronger tensioner than stock. Save your cash and stay away from the dealership.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

Got a better reason not to go to the dealer. 

Took it in Monday, they confirmed that it was just the engine belt. But they had to order it and it would be in Wednesday. So, I said fine because there is nothing I could have done about it. Being so young and have a nice car, I have developed some enemies so I told the dealership that I want the car to be inside for the night. They assured me that it would be. So went to dinner that night, and had a run in with an ex friend who knew the car was up there. After dinner, I went up to the dealership to check and make sure it was inside. Pull into the lot and looked inside, nothing, so I pull around back, and what do you know, my cars sitting outside. So I get out to take a picture and was going to deal with them in the morning. Once I took my picture, I noticed hey my car is UNLOCKED. Opened my door and luckily my cd's and other stuff was still in the car. So needless to say, I walked to the service department at 10:00 pm. and started banging on the door. Luckily there was a service manager there and I ripped him a new one, in nice terms. He went and got my keys and locked it and said "feel better now.” I told him that I wasn’t happy at all, I want the car inside. I had my paperwork with me and it clear said "vehicle must remain inside after service department closes.” He said ok well pull it in and I did. So I am furious with my dealership right now and very unlikely it will be back there again.

Just my 2 cents on dealerships, and venting.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Now that is really messed up and really scary.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

What you should've done is gotten your spare key, taken your car down the block, and waited for them to call you the next day when they couldn't find it. Then demand to talk to the owner of the dealership.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

exwrx said:


> What you should've done is gotten your spare key, taken your car down the block, and waited for them to call you the next day when they couldn't find it. Then demand to talk to the owner of the dealership.


That would be good especially if they didn't have surveillance cameras.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

:agree That would be a good one.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah, the only thing with moving the vehicle is that it is in the custody of the dealership. If you move it or drive it home, it then becomes Grand Theft Auto. No joke.


----------



## rrutter81 (Oct 9, 2008)

RipTheSix said:


> Yeah, the only thing with moving the vehicle is that it is in the custody of the dealership. If you move it or drive it home, it then becomes Grand Theft Auto. No joke.


That would get thrown out.


----------



## Flash (Nov 13, 2012)

Tracked my LS engined car this weekend and threw two new belts on a new crate engine. I am getting various advice about using a fixed tensioner pully to getting a pully with higher sides so the belt will be les likely to walk or jump off the pully during shifts,
any advice?


----------

